# Connectique écran interne iMac G5



## val212 (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment eus un problème avec mon iMac G5 1ère génération. J'ai eus le problème caractéristique des écrans lignés. On m'a conseillé de changer les condos gonflés ce que j'ai fais mais le problème était toujours présent lorsque j'ai essayé de l'allumer. Et puis j'ai regardé du côté du connecter de la carte vidéo sur la logic board. J'ai essayé d'enfoncer le connecteur et là l'écran fonctionnait parfaitement donc j'ai essayé de caler le connecter avec un morceau de gomme sauf que ça ne fonctionne qu'une demie journée et après le problème ré-apparaît. Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un aurait déjà eut ce problème et l'aurait résolu avec une combine ? Ou sinon est-ce possible de changer le câble ? 
Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## Onmac (16 Juillet 2011)

Salut ! 

Tu peut changer la pièce en commandant la pièce sur Bricomac.fr, mais avant, test sur un écran externe ! Il te faut un adaptateur display--> DVI/VGA/HDMI etc... 
C'est quelle taille d'écran ? Si tu veux, je vend mon iMac G5 20" CM HS pour 50euros où tu pourra y récupérer plein de pièces.

A+


----------



## didgar (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut !



val212 a dit:


> Ou sinon est-ce possible de changer le câble ?



Normalement le connecteur est maintenu par deux vis => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iMac-G5-20-Inch-Model-A1076-Logic-Board/879/4 [première photo] !

Quant à changer le câble qui va donc directement au lcd si mes souvenirs sont bons ... je n'en trouve pas trace ici => http://www.welovemacs.com/apimg52g20mp.html

A+

Didier


----------



## val212 (17 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Tu peut changer la pièce en commandant la pièce sur Bricomac.fr, mais avant, test sur un écran externe ! Il te faut un adaptateur display--> DVI/VGA/HDMI etc...



Si l'écran externe fonctionne c'est que la carte graphique n'est pas en cause ?



didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Normalement le connecteur est maintenu par deux vis => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iMac-G5-20-Inch-Model-A1076-Logic-Board/879/4 [première photo] !
> 
> ...



Oui tout à fait il y a deux vis et le connecteur est bien relié au lcd.
C'est un 17" au fait.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Onmac (18 Juillet 2011)

Oui c'est vérifié la carte graphique. 
Je sais pas si un 20" fonctionne avec un 17", pour ça, je laisse répondre Didgar 

A+


----------



## didgar (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> Oui c'est vérifié la carte graphique.



Pas si sûr mais plutôt encourageant toutefois ! Exemple, j'ai eu un iBook G4 dont la vidéo fonctionnait très bien sur un écran ext et peau de balle sur l'écran "interne" ! Même en ayant remplacé d'abord le câble vidéo ça n'a rien changé ... inverter ok etc ... Défaut du chip vidéo ou des ses contacts sur la CM ... les fameuses soudures ... CM HS quoi !



Onmac a dit:


> Je sais pas si un 20" fonctionne avec un 17", pour ça, je laisse répondre Didga



Visiblement c'est le même principe de maintient du connecteur => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iMac-G5-17-Inch-Model-A1058-Logic-Board/971/5 mais contient-il le même nbre de contact ? Mystère 

Quant à greffer une CM de 17" dans un 20" alors la ... sais pas ! Ce que je sais pour avoir plusieurs iMac G4 (ok ce n'est pas la même machine) c'est que les alims sont différentes entre par ex un 15" et un 17" ... différences probablement dues à la puissance nécessaire pour alimenter une dalle de dimension supérieure ! A moins que ce ne soit pas la manip envisagée auquel cas j'ai mal compris !

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (18 Juillet 2011)

J'aimerais tester un truc, n'échanger que les CM 17"<-->20" donc laisser l'alim du 20", l'inverter du 20" etc...
Le problème, c'est que j'ai peur que l'alim du 20" soit trop puissante pour la CM du 17" et la crame. Dans ce cas, on à tout gagner ! 

Regarde ça:

http://www.bricomac.com/pieces-detachees-imac-powerpc-ecran__167_135_136_890.html

Et ça: 

http://www.bricomac.com/pieces-detachees-imac-g5-carte-mere__167_135_136_885.html


----------



## val212 (14 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai testé avec l'adaptateur sur un autre écran mais il n'y a pas de bureau étendu donc la même image sur les deux écrans.

Alors pour aider d'autres personnes qui aurait le même problème ( puce graphique qui aurait des soudures défectueuses ) :

J'ai testé 2 solutions :

- La 1ère : mettre la carte mère au four 4 min de chaque côté à 120° --> A marché une demie-journée

- La 2ème : Démonter la carte mère et dévisser le ventirad (avec l'inscription G5, il refroidit le CPU et la puce graphique), ensuite j'ai placé deux bout de tissus de même taille que la puce sur celle-ci pour avoir une pression supplémentaire, et j'ai revissé le tout. Pour l'instant ça marche niquel (env. depuis 3 jours j'espère que ça va durer quelques mois ça serait déjà ça)

Voilà


----------



## Onmac (14 Août 2011)

Comment ça il n'y a pas de bureau étendu , Tu es sous Tiger ? Sous Léopard, il y a dans les préférences moniteur.

Explique, j'ai pas bien compris pour les bouts de tissus ? 
Tu as mis sur le processeur 2 bouts de tissus ? C'est quel matière ? 
Moi, sur mon iMac G5, c'est la CM HS, mais j'aimerais bien tester quand même (de toutes façons, mort pour mort, autant essayer !


----------



## val212 (15 Août 2011)

Non sur les G5 la sortie video est bridée il y a que la recopie video. Mais il y a des patchs.

J'ai mis les bouts de tissus sur le processeur graphique et non sur le processeur.

Ma CM était diagnostiquée HS aussi mais c'est juste la video qui foirait le reste marchait nikel.
J'espère juste que ça va durer un peu ^^'


----------



## Onmac (16 Août 2011)

Si tu peux, envoi des photos, pour savoir comment procéder ! Ça pourrai bien m'intéresser !


----------

